# Contador Ascendente con 74LS193



## mr_lulo

Estoy realizando un contador con un 74LS193 y quiero ver el conteo de este en un display de 7 segmentos.

le agradecería a alguien que me ayudara desde 0 ya que estuve probando las conexiones del 74LS193, y parecía no mostrar un conteo binario ordenado..... por favor díganme que debo hacer para ponerlo a funcionar como contador ascendente

Gracias de antemano
Carlos


----------



## Apollo

Hola mr_lulo:

El circuito que quieres hacer se divide básicamente en 3 partes.

1.- El generador de pulsos (para que cambie automáticamentela cuenta).
     (Normalmente se ocupa un integrado 555).

2.- El convertidor de pulsos a código BCD (Binario).
     (Aqui se utiliza el 74LS193).

3.- El decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos.
     (Aqui se utiliza el 74LS47).

En el archivo adjunto puse un poco de información de cada parte, para no ocupar tanto espacio, están en formato PDF.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## mr_lulo

Gracias Apollo!! me ha sido muy util tu información, estaba comentiendo algunos errores en las conexiones del 193... una pegunta màs? si activo con un pulsador la entrada de reloj, tendre problemas con los rebotes del pulsasor? sera necesario conectarle un capacitor para filtrar los picos que genera, o algo asi?


----------



## Apollo

Si, normalmente no existe ningún pulsador mecánico que este libre de rebotes, pero puedes poner un capacitor y un resistor para evitarlos.

Aqui hay dos ejemplos, el primero se activa con el nivel bajo, el segundo con el alto, los valores puedes cambiarlos dependiendo de la respuesta que quieras del circuito.


Que bueno que te sirvieron los datos.    
Buen día a todos!


----------



## ricky fuentes g

hola...
        Quisiera saber como hacer que mi contador binario de 4 bits ascendente-descendente con un 74LS193   
(0 a 15), me contara hasta 13.  ¿ Como lo puedo limitar para poder hacer esa cuenta, tanto para ascender como para descender.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ricky fuentes g

Es relativamente sencillo lograr lo que pretendes.

Cuando cuenta ascendentemente:
0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10,11, 12, 13, 14 En este tiempo restablecer el contador a 0. 
Pero. . . Qué tiene que hacer enseguida.

Cuando cuenta descendentemente:
13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0, 15 en este tiempo restablecer el contador a 13. 
Pero. . . Qué tiene que hacer enseguida.

Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrollar tus proyectos ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes ricky fuentes g

Cuando dices "1" supongo que te refieres a "D" en Hexadecima...l ¿No?

Mira este diseño, está simulado con Proteus, y acompaño el esquema en formato PDF.

Como verás está muy simplificado, pero es sufiecientemente claro como para que se entienda 

Sal U2


----------



## cesarim

Amigo como lo haria con un display de 7 segmentos y con el 7447 podria hacer asi


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola cesarim

Preguntas: *como lo haría con un Display de 7 segmentos y con el 7447*
Pues agregando esos componentes a diseño de miguelus nombrado Contador 0_13.rar que adjuntó en su mensaje #7.
Además debes agregar 7 resistencias para limitar la corriente de los segmentos en el Display.

Pero solo podrás ver los números de 0 a 9, los otros A, B, C, D y F se verán, en el Display; solo garabatos.
A menos que utilizas un decodificador de binario natural de 4 BIT’s a 2 Cifras decimales.

Será esto lo que quieres hacer??

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: De seguro iremos a parar al área administrativa llamada Moderación por no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo.


----------

